# CNN’s Next-Gen TV Everywhere App Goes Wide



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*CNN's Next-Gen TV Everywhere App Goes Wide*

(Multichannel.com) - Introduced at the Upfronts in April and slated for demos at the Television Critics Association summer tour on Thursday, CNNx is now available across Turner's full TV Everywhere footprint, which covers more than 85 million homes and north of 200 MVPD partners, including Comcast, DirecTV, Dish Network, AT&T U-verse, Verizon Communications FiOS, Cablevision Systems, Cox Communications, and Charter Communications....

Full Story Here

http://vimeo.com/91575687


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice Addition!! Too bad CNN International isn't part of this.


----------

